# A few NL caterpillar shots.



## orionmystery (Jul 28, 2012)

Snow white caterpillar. Attacus sp. IMG_7459 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Caterpillar, probably an  Orgyia sp. IMG_7533 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Caterpillar Maybe lymantriinae, IMG_7524 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Caterpillar, likely a Lasiocampidae IMG_7416 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Caterpillar, likely another Lasiocampidae IMG_7411 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## greybeard (Jul 28, 2012)

nice shots and beautiful bokeh


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Beautiful examples of the diversity you have there! wow!


----------

